# Another Cutting board



## Texasstate (Feb 5, 2018)

Endgrain Zebrawood Cutting board

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice! Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow almost looks 3d. Nice board


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2018)

Justin that looks cool...very cool....
Nice job...


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2018)

That’s awesome! (Unless it still smells like zebra wood)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 5, 2018)

At least it doesn’t look like

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> At least it doesn’t look like



Now that's just cruel!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 5, 2018)

Very good looking Justin!


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 5, 2018)

Tony said:


> Now that's just cruel!!!!


He's got no good taste!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 5, 2018)

Insanely cool! Chuck


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 5, 2018)

Tony said:


> Now that's just cruel!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 6, 2018)

Very nice looking board.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

That sir, is one classy cutting board!!


----------



## The100road (Feb 6, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## lvstealth (Feb 13, 2018)

It really is beautiful! How could you ever cut on it? It is way too pretty to use!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh my!!! Now that is sexy.


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 14, 2018)

Seems like it would work better if you flattened the top. All kidding aside a outstanding job.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 14, 2018)

Tops flat and it’s endgrain so it doesn’t mark up with use!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 14, 2018)

Texasstate said:


> Tops flat and it’s endgrain so it doesn’t mark up with use!!!!


Oh I know it's flat but you sure nailed the optical illusion.


----------

